# Which aftermarket backup camera ...



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

... should I add to my 2002 Silverado 1500?

I think I'd rather go wireless than running a wire.

For those who have added a backup camera, I'd like to hear your thoughts.

TIA

Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I just bought a yada with 5" screen from Costco,think it was 120$ Its wireless.Install easy, just splice into backup light,it mounts to the top of license plate with double backed tape,plug into cig lighter,suction cup windshield mount.Has a long wire for camera so if you want you can also hook it up to a switch in cab if wanted or to sander power.It has brightness,contrast and 10 position backup lane lines that you can adjust to your liking. Its ok,not as nice as my 7" double camera system.I'm testing it out ,planning on hooking up to my sanders to see spread and when I'm low on salt. http://rear-view-cameras-review.toptenreviews.com/yada-digital-wireless-backup-camera-review.html I also have this one but not wireless though, better picture but lot more complicated install http://www.costco.com/1-Backup-Came...een-by-Rear-View-Safety.product.11526596.html


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks. I read good reviews of the Yada, except some complain about fogging and moisture intrusion. Obviously, this wouldn't work well when plowing!

Any problems with moisture in the Yada camera?


----------



## spikes_mn (Nov 22, 2015)

ghlkal;2055130 said:


> Thanks. I read good reviews of the Yada, except some complain about fogging and moisture intrusion. Obviously, this wouldn't work well when plowing!
> 
> Any problems with moisture in the Yada camera?


Are you wanting to use the back up camera for plowing or just to have? When plowing it's best to do the old fashioned way and turn around so you don't miss anything or anyone in your field of vision. People can come out of no where and think they can buzz past you real quick.

The other thing is when you drive down the road or from backing up while plowing the back of your truck is going to be plastered with snow build up. You will constantly be getting out to wipe it off so no amount of fog will be of any concern. I'd save your money and get yourself something nice 

Cameras are nice for parking lots and hooking up a trailer for the rookies. Just an opinion to try and help.


----------



## J.onathan (Nov 15, 2015)

Wireless camera's can get interference from Cell phones. I've used cheap wired ebay cameras to a Double Din head unit and had no problems, as well as ebay wired camera to rearview mirror with screen. Good night quality and day quality.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My Tundra came stock with a back up camera and it works great except when it's snowing. The lens gets covered in snow every time.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Heated camera lens.....
http://www.rearviewsafety.com/rvs-770812n-backup-camera-system-heated-camera.html


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

A heated backup camera ... that would work ... but $300 is a little pricey 

I _was_ planning on using it for plowing. I agree that it is no substitute for looking behind you, but I only plow my own land. There are few spots that I need to back into in order to push snow forward and a backup camera would be nice, especially if it had night vision.


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

k1768;2063151 said:


> Heated camera lens.....
> http://www.rearviewsafety.com/rvs-770812n-backup-camera-system-heated-camera.html


I have this camera for 3 years now. Crystal clear and the headed option works really good


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

subscribed for info


----------

